# Router Bushings for Old Craftsman



## linkysd (Mar 22, 2009)

New to this forum. Told my wife I could make her a nice sewing Machine cabinet. The plans shows a guy using a router with a bushing with a template to recess the hinges. No problem, I have a router. This is were my troubles begin. I have a Older Craftsman 2HP Model 315.174730 router. I stop at the local Sears store to get a bushing so I can trace a template to recess the hinges. The opening in the base of the router doesn't look anything like the new routers. So needless to say the bushing sets will not work on this router "as is". I don't do alot of routing, what would be my cheepest options? Are there any bits that would produce the same outcome?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Lee, Are you talking about the ones that screw on? The ones i have have 3 holes for machine screws. I never use them any more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Yes ,it's called a dado clean out bit,,just make a template,using the hinge that you want to use,,use some 1/4" thick MDF/plastic for the pattern/template..clamp or stick it in place and let the bit do the work ..

MLCS dado router bits


You don't need a jig with the dado bit, but if you want to make a easy one here's one below,it works for just about any hinge...

Note the template for the round end hinges that most use in sewing cabinets.

======




linkysd said:


> New to this forum. Told my wife I could make her a nice sewing Machine cabinet. The plans shows a guy using a router with a bushing with a template to recess the hinges. No problem, I have a router. This is were my troubles begin. I have a Older Craftsman 2HP Model 315.174730 router. I stop at the local Sears store to get a bushing so I can trace a template to recess the hinges. The opening in the base of the router doesn't look anything like the new routers. So needless to say the bushing sets will not work on this router "as is". I don't do alot of routing, what would be my cheepest options? Are there any bits that would produce the same outcome?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I use the router to cut out hinges all the time. I have laid the hinge on the piece I want to put it in. Then I use a knife and cut around the hinge. I then set the router over the cut out and find the deepist cut I have to make. I then put a stop on the bottom of the router so it can not cut into the wood deeper than the back side of the cut. I then can free had cut out the slot for the hinge. I hope you can understand what I said.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

linkysd said:


> New to this forum. Told my wife I could make her a nice sewing Machine cabinet. The plans shows a guy using a router with a bushing with a template to recess the hinges. No problem, I have a router. This is were my troubles begin. I have a Older Craftsman 2HP Model 315.174730 router. I stop at the local Sears store to get a bushing so I can trace a template to recess the hinges. The opening in the base of the router doesn't look anything like the new routers. So needless to say the bushing sets will not work on this router "as is". I don't do alot of routing, what would be my cheepest options? Are there any bits that would produce the same outcome?


Greetings Lee and welcome to the forum, This is a great place to get your questions answered and to makes some friends.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Lee.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Lee,

Welcome to the forums. 

Sears made 2 styles of bushings. Some were plastic others steel. These were also, round and the 3 ear mounting setup. I have 2 sets of the steel ones. The round bushings and the 3 eared ones. Sears bushings are a PITA to use. To cumbersome to install an remove. My large hands and those small screws don't mix to well. I'll look to see if I can find some part numbers for the bushings in my manuals.

Found some part numbers. For the round ones, 29LD-899 (0.40" diameter), & 29LD-900 (0.50" diameter).

I found a part number for a "set" of bushings. 9-25082.

Hope this helps.


----------



## linkysd (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I think I will purchase the dado cleaning bit. That seems to be the best option. My router must have the 3 ear mounting set up, so I am sure that it would be a pain to try and find the proper parts. Thanks agian for the help.
Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

You're Welcome for my SMALL part,, I know you will like the bit,, it can be used for many,many jobs  like a rabbits,molding edge,planing ,sign making, to remove the back ground stock,lap joints,bowels,lock sets, etc...it's not great for dado cleaning, if you are using plywood and some real wood stock because it not the same size as the stock the norm but it sure can be used for many other jobs.. 



========





linkysd said:


> Thanks for all the info. I think I will purchase the dado cleaning bit. That seems to be the best option. My router must have the 3 ear mounting set up, so I am sure that it would be a pain to try and find the proper parts. Thanks agian for the help.
> Lee


----------



## bentbrent123 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken
I saw where you had posted back in 2009 that you have a couple sets of the Craftsman guide bushings for the dovetail jig. You were spot on with the part numbers. Unfortunately Sears no longer has these parts available. The 0.40" bushing is a particularly unusual size and I have not had any luck finding it. If you still have an extra one, I would love to buy it from you. I just joined the forum right now because I saw your post and I am not sure how we would go about contacting each other.


----------

